# Backlight Bleeding - jeder Hersteller betroffen?



## Megatroon (20. November 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich bin es mal wieder und würde gerne eure Meinung zu folgendem Thema wissen:

Backlight Bleeding

Ich denke Ihr wisst alle was damit gemeint ist, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein Aus ROG G752 Notebook für knapp 2400 Euro bestellt, ich dachte desto teurer umso bessere Qualität...
Nun das Teil kam an und bereits beim ersten Einschalten hatte ich extreme Bleeding Effekte unten links und unten rechts, diese waren so extrem das man sie sogar bei helleren Hintergrundbildern erkennen konnten.

Also habe ich das Ding wieder zurück gesendet und war mega angepisst von Asus, weil ich dachte sowas passiert nur bei irgendwelchen Billig Schrott Laptops... weit gefehlt!
Wollte mir dann einen neuen senden lassen, aber habe zuvor mich in Foren umgehört und Testberichte gelesen  mit dem Ergebnis das fast ALLE Besitzer vom G752 die ich ausfindig machen konnte mit diesem Backlight Bleeding zu tun haben!
Dachte dann ok, dann wird es eben kein Asus mehr und ich hole mir ein anderes Notebook, meine zweite Wahl fiel dann auf ein MSI GT72VR.

Und auch da erkundigte ich mich erstmal ob  dort Fälle von Backlight Bleeding bekannt sind.... Welch tolle Überraschung es gibt dort ebenso sehr viele Nutzer die bei diesem Modell mit diesem Display Fehler zu tun haben ( + weitere Probleme speziell beim neuen GT72VR...)


Es kann doch einfach nicht sein das wir als Kunden mehr als 2000 Euro für ein High-End Notebook ausgeben und dann solche gravierenden Mängel auftreten welche ja noch nicht einmal behoben werden können! Wenn ich Premium bezahle, will ich auch Premium Qualität! 

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit diesem Problem? Hat einer von euch auch ein Asus oder MSI Notebook und diesen Displayschaden? 
Oder kann mir jemand sagen ob es auch Hersteller gibt bei denen das nicht auftritt?

Freue mich wie immer über eure Antworten!


----------



## Cleriker (20. November 2016)

Tut mir leid wenn das jetzt komisch kommt, aber... hau mal kräftig den Kopp auf die Tischplatte! Das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein, oder? Du bist in der Lage zu googeln ob ein Gerät BLB aufweist, aber nicht warum?
Das ist ganz normal bei IPS Panels. Dazu neigt fast jedes. Dafür hast du tolle Farben und ein Blickwinkel unabhängig gutes Bild. Kennst du den Satz der Ton macht die Musik? Du bist der, der sich ein Gerät mit IPS Panel gekauft hat und regst dich dann auf? Nicht Asus und Co liefern hier Mist ab, sondern du.
Auch wenn's hart klingt, aber hier sitzt das Problem vorm Monitor.
Such dir ein Gerät mit TN-Panel und leb mit den Farben, oder gewöhn dich ans bleeding.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Megatroon (20. November 2016)

Nun ich kann mich an ein leichtes Bleeding gewöhnen, das es kein Panel gibt das zu 100% frei davon ist weiß ich auch...
Hier geht es aber darum das es unterschiedlich stark ist, bei machen Notebooks ist es nur sehr leicht und nicht störend, wenn es aber den kompletten unteren Bildschirm Rand einnimmt
ist es wirklich nicht hinnehmbar.

Habe ja auch geschrieben das es bei meinem Modell sogar bei hellen Hintergründen sichtbar war und das ist einfach zu viel ich hoffe du hast meinen Post komplett gelesen 
Auch wenn wir da unterschiedlicher Meinung sind dennoch danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. November 2016)

Lieber Cleriker,

du sprichst davon das der Ton die Musik macht, wirst aber etwas emotional und deine Begründung ist auch nicht wirklich stichhaltig.

Mir stößt das Thema auch schon lange auf, ganz einfach deshalb weil es so große Unterschiede gibt und vom TS sachlich im zweiten Post beschrieben wurde.

Ich liebe IPS Panels und seit ich eines nutze, kommen TN Panels einfach nicht mehr in Frage.
Ich habe 7 an der Zahl gekauft (für Bekannte/Freunde).
Gerade die sogenannten Gaming Monitore mussten wir bis auf einen Fall (und zwar in meinem) immer zurück senden, einmal sogar drei mal, weil das Phänomen wie beschrieben auch bei hellem Bild störend und sichtbar war.

Natürlich ist das eine sehr subjektive Thematik, dennoch sind die Unterschiede teilweise gravierend und es ist schlichtweg Glücksspiel.
Nicht ohne Grund hat sich der Begriff Panel-Lotterie etabliert.

Mit LG (die beide auf Anhieb super waren) habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, - allerdings gibt's da leider keine ü 60Hz Varianten @4k - liegt ja nicht an LG sondern an Displayport 1.2.

Wie die Lage beim beliebten RoG Asus aussieht (nachdem die Qualitätskontrollen scheinbar verschärft wurden) kann ich leider nicht beurteilen da schon länger kein Modell mehr bestellt.

Ich bin eigentlich ein großer Gegner von Rücksendungen, allerdings würde ich in diesem Fall immer Gebrauch davon machen und bestelle deshalb nur bei etablierten Händlern.


----------



## Leob12 (20. November 2016)

Hast du Fotos vom BLB gemacht?


----------



## yingtao (20. November 2016)

Erst mal ist BLB kein Displayschaden sondern durch die Technik geschuldet dass das Display irgendwie von hinten beleuchtet werden muss. In den letzten Jahren fällt es verstärkt auf da die Display immer dünner werden und zur Beleuchtung LEDs in den Ecken genutzt werden. Dreht man die Helligkeit des Displays hoch kommt es häufig zum BLB und das liegt nicht am Hersteller sondern am verwendeten Display. Du kannst versuchen die Helligkeit des Displays so weit zu reduzieren dass das BLB nicht mehr vorhanden bzw, nicht mehr auffällt. Ansonsten bleibt nur Tests lesen und vielleicht verschiedene Modelle ausprobieren. BLB wirst du aber bei allen Displays haben, jedoch nur in stärkere oder schwacher Form was auch mit der einstellbaren maximalen Helligkeit zusammenhängen kann. Techniken wie sie bei TV Geräten eingesetzt werden wie local dimming wo die Hintergrundbeleuchtung als Netz hinter dem Display liegt oder edge LED wo die Beleuchtung über den ganzen Rand verteilt wird gibt es bei PC Displays leider nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (20. November 2016)

Nun, ich bin da wirklich etwas emotional unterwegs, das gebe ich zu. Das liegt an genau der vergangenen Asus Rog Thematik wo sich alle möglichen Leute auskotzen und einen Shitstorm kosteten, ohne mal nachzudenken. Das mit der Tischplatte klingt beim erneuten lesen etwas agro, war aber amüsant gemeint. 
Letztlich ist es dennoch egal ob ein Monitor 200, oder 2000 Euro kostet, die Technik entscheidet. Wenn man einen IPS Monitor bestellt, riskiert man halt dass es schlimm sein könnte. Da so lange was hin und her zu schicken, bis es einem nach Nase ist, finde ich persönlich wieder total asozial. Denn dadurch müssen alle anderen Kunden diese Kosten mittragen. Als Argument um dies zu rechtfertigen dann zu sagen: "Ja bei dem Preis kann ich das aber erwarten." ist schlicht dumm. Der Preis ist ja nur deshalb so hoch. Wären die Käufer auch mal mit "Okay, hab ich eben beim Panel-Lotto verloren" zufrieden, wären auch die Preise niedriger und es gäbe diese alberne Begründung gar nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. November 2016)

Ich gebe dir zu großen Teilen recht, das Umtauschrecht wird von vielen Missbraucht und wie beschrieben nutze ich dies persönlich nur in gravierenden Mängeln. 

Beim Thema Backlight-Bleeding geht es mir dabei aber in erster Linie um die teilweise gravierenden Unterschiede.
Und da es sich ausschließlich um ein Fertigungsproblem handelt, kann man als Kunde durchaus auf ein relativ stabiles Qualitätsniveau bestehen.


----------



## Megatroon (20. November 2016)

Vielen Dank noch an die anderen konstruktiven Antworten! 

Killermarkus bringt mein Problem auf den Punkt, mir geht es darum das es Unterschiede gibt.
Bei manchen ist das Problem stärker und bei anderen Displays schwächer und genau da möchte ich für mich natürlich das beste Ergebnis.

Wenn generell alle Displays gleich davon betroffen wären, ok dann muss man damit leben und darf sich nicht beschweren aber da dies nicht der Fall ist erwarte ich für mich persönlich
ein Display bei dem das Bleeding entweder gar nicht oder nur sehr gering auftritt und ich habe dabei dann auch keine Bedenken das Gerät solange umzutauschen bis es dann in Ordnung ist.

Klar wird beim Umtauschrecht auch viel Blödsinn von Seiten der Kunden veranstaltet aber in so einem Fall sehe ich dabei kein Problem.

Nun gut was würdet Ihr mir denn raten? Soll ich es bei Asus nochmal mit dem G752 probieren oder mich für einen anderen Hersteller entscheiden? 
Ja ich weiß es kann bei allen auftreten aber vielleicht gibt es ja Tendenzen das bei Hersteller X es mehr solche Fälle gibt als bei Hersteller Y.
Ich möchte mir und auch meinem Händler kontinuierliche Rücksendungen ersparen, vielleicht habt Ihr ja einen Tipp!


----------

